#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Лама в Новокузнецке

## Сергей Александров

В Новокузнецк Кемеровской области прибудет Лама Ацагатского дацана.

http://vkontakte.ru/topic-18879379_23220866

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Жаль что термин "лама" изменил свое значение. Для российского буддизма было бы полезней если бы называли монах (гецул, гелонг или шраманера, бхикшу ) или нагпа ( практикующий тантру геньен).  Или в случае имеющего степень - геше или кхемпо. И только если приезжает большой Учитель говорили Лама. А сейчас термин "лама" соответствует фактически священнослужителю, но это если смотреть в суть совсем не одно и то же.

----------

Баир Борис (24.08.2010)

----------


## Баир Борис

Счас, как и всегда, обращение Лама - это уважительное обращение к буддийскому учителю или человеку в "красных одеждах".

Это как к человеку в белом халате - доктор (а он мож и не доктор медицины, а фельшер), или как к человеку в милицейской форме - офицер (а он мож только младший сержант), или как к человеку в рясе - батюшка (а он, просто, паномарь).

По теории, Вы правы!

А по жизни правы те, кто называет любого буддийского учителя ламой!

Лучше лишнего похвалить и ему приятно, чем попасть в неудобную ситуацию  :Smilie:

----------


## Баир Борис

Да, кстати, что то ссылку пустая...

----------


## Dondhup

К Учителю не зависимо от того монах он или нагпа хорошо обращаться уважительно.
А по поводу "красных одежд" Вы сами все хорошо знаете  :Smilie:  - это наша серьезная проблема. Сейчас как я вижу по примеру наших бурятских братьев некоторые русские стали одевать одежду гецула, таковым не является. Почему всем не перейти на одежду нагпы или на монгольские халаты - так же красиво, почтение Дхарме оказывается, но самая не нарушается.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Юндрун Топден (25.08.2010)

----------


## Дифо

По тому, что я вижу на фото в Интернете, и Пандито Хамбо лама, и Шаджин лама, и геше Джампа Тинлей на халаты уже перешли.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Это хорошо.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Жимба Анжил

> и Пандито Хамбо лама


Очень хорошо! Можно догадаться кто воспитатель.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Дифо

А кто?

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------

